# OEBT Xmas present :)



## ShrimpieLove (Apr 26, 2010)

Merry Christmas everyone  
I bought a really nuxe group of Orange eye blue tiger shrimp from Anna(bettaforu) a few weeks ago, and a couple extra ones from big als too...
One of Annas shrimps was already berried when she sold it to me so I have been checking it anxiously everyday to see if she hatched the babies....the rest of the shrimp have been living happily in the tank but havent seen any breeding yet, I havent seen any "saddles" and they are very hard to see the saddle on them--- I was starting to wonder if the ph of 7.6 was keeping them from breeding or something?!
Today I checked the tank and noticed the males all swimming around the tank, I look closer and I see THREE berried OEBTs!! Wooohooo!!! 
I took a few pics(please excuse the blurry cell phone pics) lol


















A blonde oebt:


----------



## igor.kanshyn (Jan 14, 2010)

Wow! Three pregnant shripms! That's awesome! My congratulations!


----------



## camboy012406 (Jun 11, 2010)

nice guppy! im so jealous!!!!grrr! just take a good care of them


----------



## ShrimpieLove (Apr 26, 2010)

Thank you Igor and Camboy! ! 
Now ill be watching for babies even more! Next is to see if the babies survive well ... 
I found one shrimp had died, not sure why....so I think I have 9 shrimps in there now


----------



## Beijing08 (Jul 19, 2010)

as the title says...Merry Xmas


----------



## ShrimpieLove (Apr 26, 2010)

Thank u Leon!!


----------



## ShrimpieLove (Apr 26, 2010)

Thank u Leon!! You too!


----------



## bettaforu (Sep 6, 2009)

Great news! Must be the Christmas season....doesn't take them long once they get settled into their new homes and the males discover there are girls around!


----------



## ShrimpieLove (Apr 26, 2010)

The shrimp that I bought from bettaforu that was already berried must have had a baby cause I saw a tinnnnny baby shrimp with golden eyes staring back at me today! 
Woohoo


----------



## brapbrapboom (Sep 2, 2009)

Grats Guppylove!


----------



## camboy012406 (Jun 11, 2010)

any pic of baby oebt?


----------



## ShrimpieLove (Apr 26, 2010)

I tried to get a pic of it but it was in the back of the tank, i have been looking for it all day lol 
I will be sure to get a pic if I find it again


----------



## bettaforu (Sep 6, 2009)

Don't worry its in there, just hiding till it gets a bit bigger. Watch for them on the front of your tank glass, they like to see if there is any algae for eating there. Its where I find all my new babies.

Have a great and safe New Year!!

Anna


----------



## ShrimpieLove (Apr 26, 2010)

I was just doing a water change and moved a few plants around, which always seems to make the shrimp come out to see what yummy stuff ive unearthed in the gravel... I hadnt seen my baby oebt for a while but finally saw it again, then i see another one! So ive got at least 2 babies living in there, and now 3 berried oebts too  
Yayyyy


----------

